# Charles Spurgeon Quote



## ronpasley (Oct 25, 2010)

You cannot make a sinner into a saint by killing him. He who does not live as a saint here will never live as a saint hereafter. 
Charles Spurgeon


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL.

There's a good common sense thought, but some are gonna disagree.


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

I would agree with that 100%.
 What about people that never heard the Word to make the choice?
 Iv heard stories of people being given a chance to choose even after death. Then coming back from the dead to tell their story.
  If you never heard, there may be a chance?
 But for the majority of us have heard to make a choice, so the statment stands true. God is justice for all.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 26, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> LOL.
> 
> There's a good common sense thought, but some are gonna disagree.




I thought it was a good quote I know some would not agree but they can take that up with Charles Spurgeon


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> I thought it was a good quote I know some would not agree but they can take that up with Charles Spurgeon



That is a good Quote. I thought Chuck was dead


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 26, 2010)

apoint said:


> I thought Chuck was dead




He is.


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

Its a great quote, makes ya think about getting right before its too late.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 26, 2010)

A lot of people feel like they got it right, but do they really have it right.


----------



## Israel (Oct 26, 2010)

Fortunately Jesus killed for us, what we could never do ourselves.
In the only one who never had anything to pay for, he paid for all.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

apoint said:


> Its a great quote, makes ya think about getting right before its too late.



Even more importantly, for me at least, it's God's Word standing atop the highest mountain screaming to this moody world we live in.

And God's Word is screaming:  "It's a covenant ladies and gentlemen, it's a covenant.  It ain't all Me!  I have expectations.  It involves you."

And I accept that........ along with His mercy and grace.


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Even more importantly, for me at least, it's God's Word standing atop the highest mountain screaming to this moody world we live in.
> 
> And God's Word is screaming:  "It's a covenant ladies and gentlemen, it's a covenant.  It ain't all Me!  I have expectations.  It involves you."
> 
> And I accept that........ along with His mercy and grace.



Yep, a relationship with your Father that knows best. Thats a wonderful thing to have a loving Father to direct us from the pit falls.


----------

